# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  $900 for window install?

## breakerboy2000

Hello, I have been quoted 900 to remove the existing and install a new 1200x600 window in my bathroom,
Non sliding just a plain etched safety glass panel with frame and new jambs and an air vent strip at top  
Is this the an acceptable price? 
Thank you for any replies.

----------


## johnc

If it includes the cost of the new window as well as fitting it doesn't seem unreasonable, depends on how much time it takes to reinstate and make good the new frame.

----------


## laceym

I work for a window company - our installers minimum charge is 1280 (as in they won't get out of bed for anything less) 
if its a one person job we might get away from 600. Also we hate pulling out old windows, id say thats a great price considering we dont touch stuff like that

----------

